# Hammerschmied



## Kawada (29. September 2007)

Hammerschmied wo als horde bitte ?


----------



## Logeras (29. September 2007)

Ally und Horde haben die gleichen Lehrer stehen in Winterquell in der Stadt.


----------



## Kawada (29. September 2007)

und da muss ma wenn ma lvl 70 und fullskill hat trozdem ne quest machen ?


----------



## WeRkO (29. September 2007)

Also, du kannst ab ca lvl 50 und mit dem geigneten skill (240+) in Winterquell in der Ewigen Warte Hammerschmied / Schwertschmied / Axtschmied werden, die einzige Voraussetzung ist, das du die Waffenschmied-Quest erfolgrech ebendet hast. Weitere Quests zur Spezialisierung musst du nich machen.


----------

